# klein journeyman screwdrivers



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

are the klein journeyman screwdrivers any better than the regular ones? the philips is the worst screwdriver. i tightened down a couple couplings with it and the tip is damaged now. i go through 1 a month or so


----------



## Kevin J (Dec 11, 2008)

I've officially given up on the Klein screwdrivers. Here of lately, I'm just not getting the life out of them as I used to. I switched over to Ideal and have been very happy with them so far. At least they look like a Klein, so I don't feel like a turncoat.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

Better?

No.

They simply have different handles.


----------



## cdnelectrician (Mar 14, 2008)

I really haven't noticed any difference in the quality of the shafts on Kleins screwdrivers....Their robertson screwdrivers, however, suck now (used to be the best).

For phillips and flathead screwdrivers I don't really see a change.

Whoever it was at Kein who decided to change the handle material should be fired though. I'm leaning more towards Ideal screwdrivers now.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

cdnelectrician said:


> I really haven't noticed any difference in the quality of the shafts on Kleins screwdrivers....Their robertson screwdrivers, however, suck now (used to be the best).
> 
> For phillips and flathead screwdrivers I don't really see a change.
> 
> Whoever it was at Kein who decided to change the handle material should be fired though. I'm leaning more towards Ideal screwdrivers now.


 the handles look like they are made in 2 pieces now. you will notice a seam in the yellow plastic and even the black rubber. i kind of like the new rubber handgrips i just wish they were not pieces of junk. im going to look at ideal screwdrivers. i love klein tools i just wish they didnt make them like they do now.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

are ideal tools american made? the crap ideal tools they have at lowes are china or taiwan or something like that. i only want american made tools.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I bought four sets of the Journeyman screwdrivers when they went on clearance at HD. So far they are holding up pretty well, but the Philips is wearing at about the same rate as the regular screwdrivers. I do like the handle style though.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

im going to get the ideal screwdrivers. if they last longer than klein im sold. the klein straight blades are nice never had a problem with them just the philips. klein pliers are going to be with me forever:thumbsup: just have to part with the philips. i cleaned out my tool bag and had a couple damaged philips. 1 per month is too much for me. i want tools to last years not days


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

ive been using kobalts while working on my motors, and they have held up, so i would think they would work for you guys as well. 

and of course, i love my craftsmen and snap on


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

I like the klein journeyman screwdrivers. The phillips has always wore out faster than the others.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

this last philips i had lasted me 2 full weeks of regular use


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> this last philips i had lasted me 2 full weeks of regular use


 Wow what are you doing with them? All of my phillips have lasted for atleast 6 months, but I don't use them enless I have to use a phillips to tighten or loosen the screws I mainly use a strait.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Wow what are you doing with them? All of my phillips have lasted for atleast 6 months, but I don't use them enless I have to use a phillips to tighten or loosen the screws I mainly use a strait.


 tightening chinese EMT connectors


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> tightening chinese EMT connectors


 Could you use one of those square tip screw drivers?


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Could you use one of those square tip screw drivers?


 thats starting to wear out too. i like the bridgepart diecast fittings better. the cheap china screws are too hard to turn. the locknuts are also hard to tighten too. the screwdriver slips off when i hit it and the connector just spins. never had a problem with a diecast connector with a nice locknut


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

bought some @ home depot, couple days later i tried to take a 7/8" hole saw off the arbor and it snaped the tip AND the shank @ the handle. it was a normal 4' screwdriver or whatever and i did NOT put excessive force on it. totally dissapointed. couldnt believe it. still not happy about it.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

kleins quality is obviously terrible when it comes to screwdrivers i dont know why they just dont make them like they used too if they charge a little more i wouldnt mind for a high quality tool


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> if they charge a little more i wouldnt mind for a high quality tool


Yeah, but Joe DIY would.

I mean, if you're going to buy a the wrong screw driver for the job, you might as well get it cheap.


----------



## jsb (Apr 5, 2009)

because klein does not charge alot now?


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> thats starting to wear out too. i like the bridgepart diecast fittings better. the cheap china screws are too hard to turn. the locknuts are also hard to tighten too. the screwdriver slips off when i hit it and the connector just spins. never had a problem with a diecast connector with a nice locknut


 Well you just are not having any luck with your tools.:no: I have never had the troubles that you speak of thank God. Are you harder on tools than the rest of us? Maybe you need a helper to do some of the work for you so your tools will last longer. I used to work with a guy that would destroy his tools in no time at all.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

william1978 said:


> Well you just are not having any luck with your tools.:no: I have never had the troubles that you speak of thank God. Are you harder on tools than the rest of us? Maybe you need a helper to do some of the work for you so your tools will last longer. I used to work with a guy that would destroy his tools in no time at all.


 i dont destroy my tools the philips just wears out quickly. i hate those emt connectors. the screw is weird its too tough to screw in


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

Frasbee said:


> Yeah, but Joe DIY would.
> 
> I mean, if you're going to buy a the wrong screw driver for the job, you might as well get it cheap.


 its not the wrong screwdriver. i never had a problem with craftsman screwdrivers or anything else. just klein. i have a witte insulated philips that thing will never wear out


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> its not the wrong screwdriver. i never had a problem with craftsman screwdrivers or anything else. just klein. i have a witte insulated philips that thing will never wear out


 I like the craftsman screwdrivers that look like klein.:thumbsup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

william1978 said:


> I like the craftsman screwdrivers that look like klein.:thumbsup:


 even greenlee are more durable:thumbsup:

i should be a tool tester for a company. if i cant destroy it then its a good tool :laughing: i dont really abuse my tools infact i keep them well organized and clean. if they get wet i wipe them off then give them a spray of oil. if they get rust they get steel wool treatment until normal looking again. i dont like dirty or rusty looking tools. i like them clean and well maintained :thumbsup: probably tommrow im going to clean them up


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

id like to add none of my tools have burn marks in them either. some of the new guys have wire stripper notches in there linesman pliers. last tool i had blown up some new journeyman borrowed my dikes and cut a live wire then blamed me for it. he still hasnt replaced them


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

You know what I do when my phillips starts to wear? I take a regular ol' hand file and straighten the fins up. Now I know this can only work for so long but if your busting your knuckles over and over on a job and a flat head won't work, it's a nice temporary "jerry" rig.

:thumbup:


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i emailed klein and they said they told the product quality team about my email. hopefully they will do something about it


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i emailed klein and they said they told the product quality team about my email. hopefully they will do something about it


 :notworthy::clap: What is that email address and I send a email also.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

electricalperson said:


> i emailed klein and they said they told the product quality team about my email. hopefully they will do something about it


 
Email a copy of the same letter to all the departments and don't forget to mention that you have heard on this forum about their quality slipping, they will kiss up in no time flat.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

klein emailed me back and they want me to send them the screwdriver so they can inspect it and they will send me a brand new one:thumbsup:


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> klein emailed me back and they want me to send them the screwdriver so they can inspect it and they will send me a brand new one:thumbsup:


 Send it COD.:whistling2:


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

I bought a few Snap-On drivers very nice.

I also use craftsman the tips bend, but Sears is close.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

brian john said:


> I bought a few Snap-On drivers very nice.
> 
> I also use craftsman the tips bend, but Sears is close.


 i cant stand sears they never have anything i need and what they do have is overpriced. 6 dollar old work boxes


----------



## drsparky (Nov 13, 2008)

electricalperson said:


> i dont destroy my tools the philips just wears out quickly. i hate those emt connectors. the screw is weird its too tough to screw in


A lot of the emt connectors are square drive now, but still have a crosspoint look. They do not play well with a number 2 philips.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

drsparky said:


> A lot of the emt connectors are square drive now, but still have a crosspoint look. They do not play well with a number 2 philips.


 it even wears out on device screws


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> it even wears out on device screws


Most device I've seen now come with screw that accept the smaller square drive(R1). Trimming is much nicer this way. No slipping or stripped phillips.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

drsparky said:


> A lot of the emt connectors are square drive now, but still have a crosspoint look. They do not play well with a number 2 philips.


I think that is because they are actually "pozi drive" screws. Most of the guys I work with have been complaining about tearing up their #2 phillips tips on them. They cut a square indent out of the tip.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

why do emt companies change the screw design? im going to use a square drive instead of a philips. it might last longer. i probably have a pozidrive bit in my 100 piece bit kit


----------



## Lhaimbhee (May 28, 2009)

At my school i use the klein reamer end to tighten the screws for the emt connectors, im not sure exactly what screws they are but they are like a combination of a crosshead and a slotted screw head so the reamer works great cause it like falls into place and then tightening them are a breeze.


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

i bought an ideal philips and its way better tha klein


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

I agree, Im getting tired of buying new screwdrivers every month. I am going to try Ideal next. I personally like the Ideal stripers way better than the Klein's. And no Im not hard on my tools, especially now that I pretty much do resi all the time. I too was clearing a hole saw with one of my "second string" screwdrivers and I was amazed on how it seemed to flex so easily. And dont even get me started on the klien philips head. God forbid you tighten down with any kind of force, the tip will round off in less than a month. Do they really need to use such soft metal. 
I noticed Klein has a new fish tape that has laser etched foot markers on it, I was tempted to buy one (even though I already have three greenlees) but I decided against it thinking that the numbers will probably rub off after a couple of uses through metal pipe. Has anyone used one of these yet?
Oh and while were at it I think the Stanley Fat Max has also declined in quality as of late. 11 foot reach my ass. I was trying to measure up a room yesterday and it was flopping around like a cheap box store tape. WTF is up with that.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

Robertson Rules! Welcome To Canada!


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I've got a hot lead on a Home Depot that has three five-piece sets of the Journeyman screwdrivers on clearance for $23 each set in case anyone is interested and you live in the RI/CT area. I was going to pick them up myself, but I already have four sets.


----------



## william1978 (Sep 21, 2008)

Peter D said:


> I've got a hot lead on a Home Depot that has three five-piece sets of the Journeyman screwdrivers on clearance for $23 each set in case anyone is interested and you live in the RI/CT area. I was going to pick them up myself, but I already have four sets.


 Will you deliver me one?:laughing:


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

anyone heard of WiHa?


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

App.Electrician said:


> anyone heard of WiHa?


is this a joke?


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

mikeh32 said:


> is this a joke?


 i think them wiha is a german thing.


----------



## electric mike (Jun 15, 2009)

Lhaimbhee said:


> At my school i use the klein reamer end to tighten the screws for the emt connectors, im not sure exactly what screws they are but they are like a combination of a crosshead and a slotted screw head so the reamer works great cause it like falls into place and then tightening them are a breeze.


 
Agreed, the reamer works really well for tightening couplers.


----------



## NevadaBoy (May 4, 2009)

I picked up an Ideal phillips #2 today. The tip does seem better than the Klein. I did a quick test in Lowe's on a 8/32 in a 4s/1600 box. The Klein slipped as usual, the Ideal didn't. This Ideal Phillips is made in the USA. I know some of their pliers are foreign. But I believe the strippers and drivers are USA made. 

I've never tried the Wiha stuff, although I always eyeball the insulated set at my local sears. I think they're the "Kleins" of Europe.


----------



## frenchelectrican (Mar 15, 2007)

NevadaBoy said:


> .
> 
> I've never tried the Wiha stuff, although I always eyeball the insulated set at my local sears. I think they're the "Kleins" of Europe.


 The Wiha is German made tools and it is very rugged in construction and I have couple of them and hold up very well cost wise it is pretty much par with North American pricewise.

Merci,Marc


----------



## electricalperson (Jan 11, 2008)

App.Electrician said:


> anyone heard of WiHa?


 speaking of german tools, i watched a show about the waffen ss the other day. i like my tools like i like america. nazi free:thumbsup:

im just kidding but i wont go out of the way to buy those tools. theres only one place that i know of around me that sells knipex i dont know if they sell wiha


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

electricalperson said:


> speaking of german tools, i watched a show about the waffen ss the other day. i like my tools like i like america. nazi free:thumbsup:
> 
> im just kidding but i wont go out of the way to buy those tools. theres only one place that i know of around me that sells knipex i dont know if they sell wiha


I haven't used WiHa personally, but there are some guys who use them at work and they swear by them. No, they're not USA made. But Klein (The only tool I use) keep slipping on their quality of screwdrivers, then I might have to make a small change. HOWEVER, Klein Strippers, *****, side cutters, cable cutters, and all other pliers and cutting -edge tools I swear by and will never change.

:thumbsup:


----------



## App.Electrician (Jun 2, 2009)

frenchelectrican said:


> The Wiha is German made tools and it is very rugged in construction and I have couple of them and hold up very well cost wise it is pretty much par with North American pricewise.
> 
> Merci,Marc


I disagree, a full set of Klein Insulated screwdrivers would run about double the WiHa insulated.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

william1978 said:


> Will you deliver me one?:laughing:


Tell you what. I'll buy them but you gotta drive up here and pick them up. :laughing:


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Well I was using the 1/4'' Flat Journeyman Screwdriver to work a #3 wire connection out of the bottom of a lightpole, and the stress on the screwdriver was minimal really, but the handle on the screwdriver actually snapped in half. I called Klein today, because I had ordered the screwdriver from the Klienconnection site, and they are going to send me a new one. I really liked the handle and grip on these screwdrivers. I have recently been buying Electripro red robertson, because the cushion grip klein's have gotten to be poor with the materials they are made of. Greenlee, and Ideal still make a nice screwdriver. I love the Klein 11 in one I have 2 of them, and althought the tips are soft metal, and crap, the screwdriver is the best multi driver I have owned. Anyway's I am still happy with the journeyman driver, untill it breaks again.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

Just thought I'd come back to comment on the Wiha stuff. As I have said recently I have converted to Knipex pliers, and will gradually switch all that I own, other than the klein stripper crimper combo I swear by. I am likely going to pick up a set of insulated wiha's that I have been interested in, I know that they are well made and very durable. I own Wera, Ideal, and Blue Point insulated screwdrivers at this point, all of them are very good, the tip on the wera terminal driver is worn, and I will be replacing them with either a wiha, or a weidmuller, German tools are superior without a doubt, Klein was once the best I thought, but now that has all changed as of the last 4 or 5 years.


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I got my Klein jouneyman warranty replacement screw driver today... Now let's hope the hanle doesn't snap this time.


----------



## thegoldenboy (Aug 15, 2010)

MattMc said:


> Well I was using the 1/4'' Flat Journeyman Screwdriver to work a #3 wire connection out of the bottom of a lightpole, and the stress on the screwdriver was minimal really, but the handle on the screwdriver actually snapped in half. I called Klein today, because I had ordered the screwdriver from the Klienconnection site, and they are going to send me a new one. I really liked the handle and grip on these screwdrivers. I have recently been buying Electripro red robertson, because the cushion grip klein's have gotten to be poor with the materials they are made of. Greenlee, and Ideal still make a nice screwdriver. I love the Klein 11 in one I have 2 of them, and althought the tips are soft metal, and crap, the screwdriver is the best multi driver I have owned. Anyway's I am still happy with the journeyman driver, untill it breaks again.





MattMc said:


> Just thought I'd come back to comment on the Wiha stuff. As I have said recently I have converted to Knipex pliers, and will gradually switch all that I own, other than the klein stripper crimper combo I swear by. I am likely going to pick up a set of insulated wiha's that I have been interested in, I know that they are well made and very durable. I own Wera, Ideal, and Blue Point insulated screwdrivers at this point, all of them are very good, the tip on the wera terminal driver is worn, and I will be replacing them with either a wiha, or a weidmuller, German tools are superior without a doubt, Klein was once the best I thought, but now that has all changed as of the last 4 or 5 years.





MattMc said:


> I got my Klein jouneyman warranty replacement screw driver today... Now let's hope the hanle doesn't snap this time.


May this thread Rest in Peace and you learn to use the edit feature.


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

thegoldenboy said:


> May this thread Rest in Peace and you learn to use the edit feature.


Yeah but the regular Screwdrivers are better..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## MattMc (May 30, 2011)

I meant handle not hanle.... iPod usually auto corrects. But thanks for the tip I don't know if I can edit with this app. But the thread has gone on long enough I must agree. I got nothing else on this topic.


----------

